# is that peter levine stuff guarenteed to work?



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Conscious (Jan 7, 2007)

Read his books, listen to his recordings (links for downloads on here somewhere), do the exercises, find a SE therapist if needed from there.
His description of symtoms connects with me i know that much. Just starting therapy.


----------

